# Quikrete Cement adhesive MSDS Help



## Guest (Aug 21, 2005)

I picked up a gallon of cement bonding adhesive (Quickrete Brand) to cover the back and side walls of my 55 gallon. People seem to agree that ace brand Concrete primer and bonding additive is safe. Has anyone used this product or can anyone tell if from the MSDS if its safe? It's half the price of Ace's version at Home Depot. I searched this site for quikrete and only got one hit for a different product.

MSDS:
http://www.quikrete.com/downloads/MSDS% ... %20Adh.pdf

Thanks in advance.
Jeremy


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

Jeremy,

That looks pretty close to what is in stuff like Flevopol. Here is a link from FrogNet:

http://lists.frognet.org/htdig.cgi/frog ... 14924.html

The thing about this stuff is that it is designed to go in concrete not to replace it. So, in order to get it to work the way you want, you probably need to mix it with something else or use something else as a base. Something porous would probably be best.

Finally, an MSDS doesn't really tell you if something in its final, stable stage is safe; it tells you what the hazards are when you are using the chemical, in this case vinyl polymers and copolymers. I assume the question you are asking is it is safe for the frogs. I don't think that anybody knows either way, but I would say that this stuff looks like a very basic polymer that probably doesn't have a bunch of additives in it. In many ways, it isn't much different than Elmer's glue.

Marcos


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

I have used the quikcrete primer from Home depot and it worked fine tank has been up for well over a month with frogs and nothing bad has happened


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks guys. 
Yes, my question concerned frog safety. I went to the MSDS because I couldn't find info on its composition anywhere else. 
As far as porous material, I will be using the sphagnum and bed-a-beast as described by David Taylor.

Hey MJ, are you running water down this stuff at all?


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

No running water but it is sprayed alot with no ill effects. some areas came off and i just touched up with more. it takes time, but is worth it.

you may want to add a part of sand to the mix I didn't but wish I did.

oh and another thing I used natural spagnum peat moss and it started to sprout stuff! 

have fun with it wear gloves and use a razor blade to scrape of the residue left on the glass.


----------

